# Angus Bull for Sale (Steal of a deal)



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If you need to expand your Angus herd genetics, this is the bull for YOU! Only $500.









You really can't blame this on being color blind.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Haha it's a bit of a drive but I sure hope I beat everyone else before it's gone!! It takes all kinds as they say...


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You could have at least included the contact information and made this really fun....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> You could have at least included the contact information and made this really fun....


https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/6167901225.html


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It happens frequently here. I've seen Jersey's, Herefords, and even a Longhorn labeled as Angus. The best was an albino Angus, ummm it was a Charolais. Saw a British White called an Angus/Charolais cross too.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It says Holstein Steer now. Could've been as simple as a wrong photo under the heading.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

How about that nice Charolais next to the Angus!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

and that Charolais is even polled.


----------

